# NC Collected Plants Need ID



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I did a little ditch diving while on vacation in North Carolina last week and came up with a few plants I'm unable to identify. Any ideas?

Ludwigia species? There were no stolons or flowers on this one, but it had a woody base like other Ludwigias. It's hard to tell in the picture, but the leaves and stem are both very hirtellous. 









Mystery Stem #1

















Gratiola species? The portion on top was emergent and the portion below that was a runner from the base of the plant growing submersed.









Mystery Stem #2

















Gratiola pilosa - I'm pretty certain on this ID


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

1st photo? Can't really say from that.

"Mystery stem #1" is _Proserpinaca palustris_. You can see fruit.

"Gratiola species?" Very likely _Mecardonia acuminata_, which was included in _Bacopa_ at one time. Definitely a good find if so.

"Mystery stem #2". _Hypericum_ maybe. Of doubtful usefulness. Need to look at this later to be sure.

Last one: Definitely. Current name is _Sophronanthe pilosa_.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Cavan. I was pretty certain the probably Hypericum wasn't suitable, but I thought best to grab it and make sure. 

I have a few more I'll post up tomorrow sometime.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, here's the rest of them.

Ludwigia (same as in the first pic above) - The base clearly has Ludwigia stolons starting to form. 









Ludwigia alternifolia? - I think so...

















Ludwigia, but which one? I forgot to grab one with flowers, but it's definitely a Ludwigia.









Mystery Stem #4 - This one was very spongy almost like it had been growing submersed.









Other notable collections were Ludwigia microcarpa, Ludwigia alata, and Lilaeopsis carolinensis all of which I'm certain of the IDs.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Great finds, Aaron!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be _L. ravenii_, but I won't commit without flowers... At this point, you have to decide if you want to keep it outside and try to flower it or just see how it does. I was expecting arenchyma, but the description we have says it does not really have that character.

Yes, that's _L. alternifolia_. Grows around here and never shows any sign of adapting to submersed growth.

Next one might be _L. linearis_. Maybe.

Last one? No idea.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Cavan Allen said:


> Could be _L. ravenii_, but I won't commit without flowers... At this point, you have to decide if you want to keep it outside and try to flower it or just see how it does. I was expecting arenchyma, but the description we have says it does not really have that character.
> 
> Yes, that's _L. alternifolia_. Grows around here and never shows any sign of adapting to submersed growth.
> 
> ...


My guess is ravenii too based on the sparse distribution i.e. I only found one or two plants at each location I found it. I planted it in my tank for now. I'm keeping some emersed though for easy transplant outside next summer.

Yes, I don't have high hopes of the alternifolia converting.

Not sure it's linearis. Can linearis get large? Some of the leaves on the mother plants were 4" long easily.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is a ravenii specimen photo:
http://florida.plantatlas.usf.edu/img/specimens/USF/101031.jpg

Could be linearis, yes. There was fruit? That one is one of the few that has yellow petals.


----------

